# .22-250 or .243?



## sagebrush

Im looking for a yote only gun and cant decide! Lol i was set on a 250 but some discussion has brought up the 243 and i would think the 243 would cauze some extra damage but ive heard otherwise so now im super confused on what to get! Any pelt damage info or pics on either would be a great help.


----------



## loic

I have a REM 700 sps varmint in 22-250 that I bought especially for coyotes, well since I have it I haven't been able to call in a yote..... Before I bought it i was not sure what to get and did a lots of reading from diffetentes forums, review etc... I end up choosing the 22-250 because I believe it fit MY need better.
Either way you can't go wrong. From what i read. If you want to keep the pelt, the 22-250 should do less damage. The 243 will allow you for a farther shot.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SHampton

Both are great choices. The .243 comes in 58,62,70,75,80,95 & 100 grain so it is a little more versatile when it comes to deer or bigger game. Here are a bunch of pics with a .243 58 grain VMax.


















































































Not too hard on fur if you don't hit a shoulder.


----------



## SHampton




----------



## youngdon

Here are 4 that were all hit with a 243 55gr nosler Ballistic tip at distances between 50 and 190(paced) yards I'd show you damage but there was none. The blood was all from his mouth on that one pic. I do have a pic of a head shot at just over 200yds with an exit....one small hole behind the ear. Don't get me wrong, I'm not telling you to buy a 243. I own a 22-250 also and it performs just as good. It's all about the path you choose for your bullet to use entering that predator. I've made poor shots as well and had damage with both guns and a .204. Choose wisely my friend !


----------



## sagebrush

Thanks! Ive got a 204 now, but i want some mors punch for the long shots. I really didnt see any exit holes or damage. All with the 243?


----------



## youngdon

sagebrush said:


> Thanks! Ive got a 204 now, but i want some mors punch for the long shots. I really didnt see any exit holes or damage. All with the 243?


Yep....Here is that ballistic chart which shows energy levels.

http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf


----------



## Rick Howard

if you have a .204 now than I would skip the 22-250. I don't think the 22-250 offers that much more punch at any range. It is a great gun but I would go for the .243. There is a huge range of factory ammo and if you reload.... there are nearly endless options.


----------



## sagebrush

Thanks for all the input


----------



## poe

I have both a 22-250 and a .243. If you are only going to use this rifle for coyotes I would go 22-250. The .243 is a good coyote round but if you plan on saving hides it could be tough to do with anything larger than a 58gr vmax. I use 55gr nosler silvertips with good results. However you should go compare the ballistics of a 55gr and 58gr .243 round and a 50gr 22-250 round. I betting there is very little difference. If you dont care about hides you can get the heavy .243 rounds and they are great long range killers but for saving pelts I would go with 22-250.


----------



## sagebrush

Its going to be a coyote only gun. Maybe some chucks lol. Thanks for the inpot poe


----------



## fr3db3ar

There is no such thing as "too much gun" for killing yotes.

I think I'll try the 308 this year


----------



## poe

fr3db3ar said:


> There is no such thing as "too much gun" for killing yotes.
> 
> I think I'll try the 308 this year


there is however if you want to save hides


----------



## sagebrush

Great pics, by the was Shampton n youngdon 8D


----------



## youngdon

Thanks, one of these days I'm gonna have to start an album.


----------



## sagebrush

Absolutely


----------



## Rick Howard

So I have been looking for a link for awhile. It compared the .204 to the .22-250. I was prompted to look because of another thread discussing this same subject. I still can't find it. The author was making the point that a .204 and .22-250 are comparable at longer ranges. He showed ballistic charts to help prove his point. I am not sure I agree 100%. I don't any experience with the .204. I shot a .22-250 for years before the .243. Anyway his point was that the loss of speed at greater range due to the heavier round with the 22-250 made it comparable to the .204 which lost much less speed at the same distance. Throw out everything except for speed and mass and it makes sense. An average sedan traveling 75mph has the same energy as a greyhound bus traveling 30mph. Well before I get to rambly and off topic I will stop. LOL It is driving me crazy that I can not find the link. It was interesting.

Like Don said I am not trying to talk you into or out of anything. Either gun is a good buy. I would save the money until you have done a few videos. You might find it better spent on camera, recording equipment, travel, or the like. wink wink....


----------



## Weasel

When it comes right down to it, make a good shot on a coyote at 300 yards with either round and the coyote isn't going to know the difference. I have two 22-250s and two .243 Wins. Sometimes the hide gets torn up and sometimes it doesn't. All things considered I give the nod to a 22-250 over the .243 for a dedicated coyote round where you may want to save fur. This is after using the 22-250 for over 40 years and shooting hundreds of coyotes with it and using the .243 for 10 years or so and shooting somewhere over a hundred coyotes with it. I load a 55 gr. Sierra in the 22-250s and an 85 gr. Sierra in the .243s.


----------



## poe

Nothing wrong with .243 I have one and love it but there is a reason why many coyote hunters have had a 22-250 for years and years and are still shooting one today.


----------



## sagebrush

All very good points. Very good points, and i think i may wait on it now. A new camera would be a better choice for me to shoot yotes with as of now, i mean, i DO have this .204 chillin out waiting to deliver some lead


----------



## sagebrush

All very good points. Very good points, and i think i may wait on it now. A new camera would be a better choice for me to shoot yotes with as of now, i mean, i DO have this .204 chillin out waiting to deliver some lead


----------



## youngdon

itzDirty said:


> So I have been looking for a link for awhile. It compared the .204 to the .22-250. I was prompted to look because of another thread discussing this same subject. I still can't find it. The author was making the point that a .204 and .22-250 are comparable at longer ranges. He showed ballistic charts to help prove his point. I am not sure I agree 100%. I don't any experience with the .204. I shot a .22-250 for years before the .243. Anyway his point was that the loss of speed at greater range due to the heavier round with the 22-250 made it comparable to the .204 which lost much less speed at the same distance. Throw out everything except for speed and mass and it makes sense. An average sedan traveling 75mph has the same energy as a greyhound bus traveling 30mph. Well before I get to rambly and off topic I will stop. LOL It is driving me crazy that I can not find the link. It was interesting.
> 
> Like Don said I am not trying to talk you into or out of anything. Either gun is a good buy. I would save the money until you have done a few videos. You might find it better spent on camera, recording equipment, travel, or the like. wink wink....


This link shows you the energy on Hornady factory ammo http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf


----------



## bones44

Hey Sagebrush, where are you in Mid Michigan ?


----------



## sagebrush

Lansing now. But i hunt back home around perrinton area all the way up to farwell. And a lil up by benzonia n baldwin


----------



## bones44

Close to me. I'm in Leslie.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagebrush

Not too far.


----------



## sagebrush

Team up on some dons this winter?


----------



## sagebrush

*dogs


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL Look out Don! Those Wolverines are coming for that Buckeye blood!


----------



## bones44

sagebrush said:


> Team up on some dons this winter?


Sounds good. Have several farms and lots of state land in Dansville.
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagebrush

Deal. Well have to hook up on some for sure


----------



## youngdon

itzDirty said:


> LOL Look out Don! Those Wolverines are coming for that Buckeye blood!


They don't skeer me none !
Although as I recall Tom ain't no wolverine fan


----------



## bones44

No way. You're safe Don !









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagebrush

HAHA. state man over here


----------



## Rick Howard

My bad Tom


----------



## bones44

Lol, they're still Michigan boys. Just not a fan when they play State.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagebrush

Maybe we wont team up on dogs this winter..just kiddin haha


----------



## C2C

As a 22-250 fan I would steer you in that direction . I've had good luck with Hornady vmax bullets , but trying the Amax lately and no disappointments . As guys have already said they have had good luck with the 243 as well .. choice is yours , I'm not one to argue , a dead coyote is a good coyote .


----------



## bones44

Ahhh no big deal on the teams. I don't live and breathe sports.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagebrush

C2C said:


> As a 22-250 fan I would steer you in that direction . I've had good luck with Hornady vmax bullets , but trying the Amax lately and no disappointments . As guys have already said they have had good luck with the 243 as well .. choice is yours , I'm not one to argue , a dead coyote is a good coyote .


 I like your thinking


----------



## sagebrush

bones44 said:


> Ahhh no big deal on the teams. I don't live and breathe sports.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Haha just givin you a hard time bones. Tho i do bleed green and white..ha


----------

